# H&M Bowstrings shooting staff



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. It's that time of year again and i need to know from the current shooting staff whom is staying on board for 2009. 2008 was a great year and am looking forward to 2009. Thank You Mike


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm staying put. Looking forward to another great year.

Mark and Andrew Herren are staying put also!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Once you have the best,why settle for anything less!!!Count me in!


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in Mike.........:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in Mike.


----------



## MAH (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Mike this is Mark Herren, Andrew and I are staying put along with Mitch


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Mike. I'd like to stay on board as well.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

im in mike also!proud to support your products!


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd love to be a part of the team again Mike!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

mpriester said:


> Hello everyone. It's that time of year again and i need to know from the current shooting staff whom is staying on board for 2009. 2008 was a great year and am looking forward to 2009. Thank You Mike


i was just wondering about that. i'm in again if you'll have me.
all my strings are awsome! :thumbs_up

i could use some business cards to hang at the ranges.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Mike Thanks for Adding me*

I'm in for the 2009 Team

thanks again,
Kyle Null


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

*Shooting Staff*

I'm back for another great year if you will have me back.  :darkbeer:

Thanks for the support last year and for an awesome string.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank You and Welcome Back. Mike


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

mpriester said:


> Thank You and Welcome Back. Mike


awwwww com'ere ya big lug :hug::chortle:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

bump for the rest of the troops:wink:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

yep put me n on the shooting staff if you need a resume let me know.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Just in case there was any doubt ,i'm in !


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*I just got here....*

I'm stayin


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Heck yea Mike - Best strings I've ever shot and I'm back if you want me! 
Bill Claspell


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike, Please put me on board. Thanks


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

We have already talked Mike, you know I am staying right where I am. Love the last strings and am looking forward to the new set.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Absolutely...*

Mike, i would be more than happy to shoot for you again for the 2009 season.
Tom Swrtout


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*ttt*

Back up.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*well , ok now some of you guys*

make way for us newbies, we sent resumes to Mike, and now we waiting.lol come on guys have a heart.LOL:shade:


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Mike, I'm staying, you make the best strings!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> make way for us newbies, we sent resumes to Mike, and now we waiting.lol come on guys have a heart.LOL:shadeearson Prostaff/ Grim Reaper Pro Staff
> Winner Choice Staff shooter
> Southern Woods and Waters Prostaff
> Victory Archery National Shooting Staff
> Dead Center Archery Staff Shooter


that could be a problem!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:bump2:


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

We would like to stay in...

Twan & Jolanda


PS:
We (At leat I did) had a great time at the F2F in Amsterdam.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome Back everyone


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*ok mike*

is there any room, for newbies?


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike, if you don't mind, I would surely like to stay on with you.

Ted


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thanks mike*

looking forward to helping you spreading the word on a great string


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> looking forward to helping you spreading the word on a great string


welcome to the team!


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike I sent you a PM.


----------



## okiedog (Jul 14, 2005)

Mike, I would love to stay on the staff. I had alot of fun promoting your stings this year.

Trey


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm in if you will have me 

I had a great year and put ALOT of your strings on bows over the last 3 years. BEST strings I have ever shot BAR NONE, and everybody that has got sets off of me LOVES them.

Clint


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'ld like to be a staff shooter for you!
I'm basically a local shooter,but we make several larger shoots every year,as well as some indoor 3d leagues.Last year I was able to qualify for the IBO Worlds at the Springfield Sportsmans show,and had a great time even if I did finish in the middle of the pack at the Worlds.
I also shot in the Ct State Championship.
I shoot almost every weekend that isn't open hunting season.
I'ld love to try your products,and I have an all black Drenalin LD that is just itching for a blue string to match the rest of my accessories!


----------

